# PBusardo does a DNA200 Mod Shootout



## Paulie (23/10/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (23/10/15)

And the winner?


----------



## VandaL (23/10/15)

The Reuleaux by a mile, in the places I find uselful

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (23/10/15)

The Reuleaux and the Vaporshark at 2nd 

I have both or will soon so am happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/15)

Paulie said:


> The Reuleaux and the Vaporshark at 2nd
> 
> I have both or will soon so am happy



And if he took size into account the Vapor Shark would have won.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (23/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And if he took size into account the Vapor Shark would have won.



He did take size into account Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/15)

Paulie said:


> He did take size into account Rob



Then I must have heard him wrong because I thought he said he didn't and just put it there for info...


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/15)

And the Vapor Shark should have got 10 points for set up and not just 3... it was the only device set up correctly!

I have to say the eight million settings scare me from the whole DNA 200 story...


----------



## Paulie (23/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Then I must have heard him wrong because I thought he said he didn't and just put it there for info...



Or maby i heard him wrong lol


----------



## Paulie (23/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And the Vapor Shark should have got 10 points for set up and not just 3... it was the only device set up correctly!
> 
> I have to say the eight million settings scare me from the whole DNA 200 story...



Dont let it scare you if you buy the right device and its setup correctly rob!

The software is just alot of extra toys and also allows for you to add additional wires to it 

P.S you wont have any issues since you know your way around a computer very well


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/15)

Paulie said:


> Dont let it scare you if you buy the right device and its setup correctly rob!
> 
> The software is just alot of extra toys and also allows for you to add additional wires to it
> 
> P.S you wont have any issues since you know your way around a computer very well



I'm convinced the Vapor Shark is the one! Plus I think it should have got a lot more points for looks too!  And hopefully I'll have one before the Vape Meet and my boffin mate can set it up for me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (23/10/15)

The ergonomics of the Reuleaux looks awesome. I am now in two minds between that and the Whiteout.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (23/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm convinced the Vapor Shark is the one! Plus I think it should have got a lot more points for looks too!  And hopefully I'll have one before the Vape Meet and my boffin mate can set it up for me.



I can Report back that i am very happy with my shark and have no issues with it! Its light tiny and best of all charges very quick! I dont think anyone who vapes around 30-50w max will have a issue with bat life on it! But for people who do vape at 80w+ the shark or any dna200 with less than a 1500mah bat on it will not be happy!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VandaL (23/10/15)

I don't understand the price tag of the vaporshark, it's a Chinese made mod for $199 that is a basic DNA200 setup with a high amp charger. The hotcig is pretty much the same thing with easier battery change and readily available battery packs for $115?


----------



## Paulie (23/10/15)

VandaL said:


> I don't understand the price tag of the vaporshark, it's a Chinese made mod for $199 that is a basic DNA200 setup with a high amp charger. The hotcig is pretty much the same thing with easier battery change and readily available battery packs for $115?



The shark is unique e.g. It doesnt share buttons and is built in the same factory as most of them are in China and it is Ultra light and trust me if you held one you would understand  A few people here were shocked at how light it is and small. It is expensive but if you look at the cloudmaker or Vapor Flask which are also USA company's, they all share the same processes and production schemes.


----------

